# Convert tourist visa to ED student visa: can do it without leaving Thailand?



## olbozz (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi all,

Is that possible or do I have to leave the country?
The info is not on the ministry website and I have read many different stories about that.

Tks for your return on experience

Olivier


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

No
You need to go outside Thailand for a Non-immigrant ED Visa.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Technically it is possible, but as with non-immigrant B(usiness) visa, you'll be advised to obtain a new visa abroad. 
Just give it a try as long as you permission of stay has 21 or more days left.


----------

